# Training a Tortoise to Get on a Scale video (not made by me)



## Merrick (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 3, 2016)

That's how I get SO into his shed on cold nights when he doesn't go in by himself.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 3, 2016)

That is really cute. Good idea if you have a large tortoise too.


----------



## Big Charlie (Mar 4, 2016)

It looks so easy! It didn't work for us with pigs.


----------



## Merrick (Mar 6, 2016)

Big Charlie said:


> It looks so easy! It didn't work for us with pigs.


Interesting I thought pigs would be easier to train because of how smart they are but that could also be how food motivated they are


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 6, 2016)

Big Charlie said:


> It looks so easy! It didn't work for us with pigs.


Pigs are just Aholes lol first job i ever had at 6-7 years old working with pigs sad to say seeing the way they live and eat turned me off to bacon


----------

